# Mopping a pork shoulder



## cajun smoke (Aug 14, 2013)

I am doing a pork shoulder in a few days and I normally spritz mine, but I'm thinking of using a vinegar based mop instead this time. Anyone ever mop theirs?


----------



## pigman jim (Aug 14, 2013)

CS,

Yes, create a vinegar-based mop! Delicious with a shoulder or a whole pig (whole pigs being my choice 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ). I add lots of herbs and stuff to my mop so the sharp vinegar flavor cuts through the pork. When I lived in Miami, FL, I used to love the way Cubans cooked their pork with lots of garlic and vinegar. It is a wonderful combo. Go for it!!

Jim


----------



## cajun smoke (Aug 14, 2013)

yeah im certainly a fan of vinegar! should i do like i do when i spritz and mop hourly? im probably going to add some of the mop sauce when i foil too.


----------



## pigman jim (Aug 15, 2013)

CS,

Yes, I usually mop the pig every half hour or hour (for a shoulder, I'd tend to do every half hour). Try to do the mopping fast so as not to let too much smoke and heat out from the uncovered cooker.

If you have some thick smoke rolling across the shoulder, the mop will tend to wash off a bit of the smoke. Don't fret over that. The smoke that you wash off will now be mixed in with your mop sauce and add to the flavor of it. And depending on what you've mixed in to make your mop sauce, the nasty look of it will intrigue your guests when you make up some mysterious ingredients you claim to have used in the mop sauce (lawn clippings, dirty river water, etc). Have fun with it!

By all means, feel free to put some of that mop sauce in with the shoulder when you foil it. If it is good enough to mop on a pig, it is good enough to cook in with the pig! Yum!

One consideration about using a mop sauce. If there is any ingredient in it that could spoil by leaving it outside beside a 200 degree cooker for several hours, either keep the mop on ice or inside when not being used, or else make sure none of the ingredients (such as chicken stock) are used that will spoil if left outside. Better safe than sorry!

So swab that shoulder and enjoy it! Let us know how it turns out.

Jim


----------



## smoking b (Aug 15, 2013)

Pigman Jim please read this  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/terms-of-service
[h3]*Offsite Links*[/h3]
Off-site links are not only discouraged but they are generally not allowed at SMF. If you post a link to another website, your own website or your best friend's website, it will probably be deleted.


----------



## pigman jim (Aug 15, 2013)

Sorry, I didn't know I was stepping on toes. I removed the link from my reply.

Jim


----------



## cajun smoke (Aug 15, 2013)

Awesome thanks pigman! Didn't mean to get ya in trouble with the forum police lol. I'll be sure to post the Q-View!


----------

